# Borodin trio Schubert



## Rarecat (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a Borodin Trio LP (Schubert piano OP.100) which I am listing on ebay but I do not seem to be attracting any attention. My understanding is that this us a fantastic record and should promote some interest. If there are any experts out there who are willing to share their knowledge and give me a brief description to help me get my record to someone who will appreciate it, that would be amazing. Many thanks.
Rarecat


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Factors that discourage sales on EBay include: lack of photo, low user rating of the seller, lack of description, too high a starting price, too high postage rate, use of hyperbole, cheesy headlines (eg [email protected]@K!!!!!! or 'VERY RARE') .... and lack of market demand (many collectors of LPs may well already have this particular recording as it sold in pretty good numbers if I remember correctly


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The used lp market for Classical Music would not be a way to fund a retirement portfolio. Remember that the purchaser has to pay for shipping, which will frequently exceed the purchase price. You may do better selling it to a brick and mortar store, but they also drive hard bargains.


----------

